# 2k thinners and standard thinners



## vtecjacko

Hello. While I was spraying the last car I done I ran out of 2k thinners for my paint and was forced to use standard which I normally use to clean my equipment. I was advised years ago to not use standard and was worried.. no difference in the finish after all.. so question is, is it necessary to use 2k or can I use standard from now on? As it is much cheaper lol

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Monny Fan

I would always use 2k with 2k paint you will find some colours wont dry or will be the wrong shade if it does dry


----------



## Scoobycarl

It is defo worth using the correct thinner absolutely altho the guy next door to us has only ever used standard thinners in his shop and guess what he never has a problem ! Its your choice at the end of the day but it can be done ! I wouldnt tho lol


----------



## mr paint

The std thinners is usually recycled thnners .....you will notice some tins pour out clear and some pour out yellow not the best as if its yellow it can tint b/c and clears 

the 2k thinners is pure thinners designed to work with your paint system 


Try to stick with the full paint system from primer to paint ....that way if there is any failures you can say you done it by the tds 


Hope this helps 

Tommy


----------



## vtecjacko

thanks for the advice.. always great info to be got on this forum


----------



## squiggs

mr paint said:


> Try to stick with the full paint system from primer to paint ....that way if there is any failures you can say you done it by the tds


and therefore it's down to poor workmanship - or faulty products


----------



## supernova-dw

I've always used the standard gunwash type thinners in all my primer, paint and lacquer. Never had any problems, poor finishes or problems with colour match etc... I used to use the expensive thinners but would not do again as I've not seen any difference in the finish or encountered any other problems.


----------



## Scoobycarl

There are different quality gun wash/standard thinner ! We had that crap yellow **** a couple of times when our paint company couldnt get the other stuff,i would only use it in primers if i was stuck without any basecoat or 2k universal but it can be done !


----------



## squiggs

I'd never consider using standard/gunwash thinners.
Why go to (if you do?) the expense of using the best products and putting in the time to do the best job you can - but take a chance on one dodgy 'additive' for the sake of a few quid?


----------



## Scoobycarl

I agree totally but on the very odd occasion where its a cheapo job and had no thinners i have used it in primer to get it done so it can be painted next morning and had no problems.


----------



## mr paint

Yup no point being a paint chemist ....just be a painter !


That's why all the paint companys have testing labs and there own chemists to assist in any issues until its 100% .


I have tried this in the past with clears etc .... you can definitely see the difference the way the clear flows out and also when cured ie pull back and drop in gloss!


Tommy


----------



## Ultimate Green RS

*THREAD RESURRECTION*

Just was wondering the same. I have some 2k grey primer with a 4:1 ratio and it is a very stiff thickness. I only bought it a month ago! At the moment I only have standard thinners. The thickness f it is unreal


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Perhaps a point on this, expoy primer will require epoxy 2k thinners, these I beleive are different and not compatible with base or clear 2k thinners?


----------



## Ultimate Green RS

SadlyDistracted said:


> Perhaps a point on this, expoy primer will require epoxy 2k thinners, these I beleive are different and not compatible with base or clear 2k thinners?


I think I did use 2k thinners, so confused


----------

